# Bridge railing



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

How would you guys prep this railing? We are just doing the top and the inside faces. The city doesn't want to spend $***,*** on doing a full containment and blasting operation. So looking for the minimum to make it look decent when driving/walking by.

Pressure washing will send too much debris in the river. Thinking some sort of hand tooling, but not sure what kind.

It has some sorta heavy bodied acrylic on it, with sand mixed in. Almost like eifs, but you can tell they put it on with a roller. 

Also what would you recommend painting it with?









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

